# أصل كلمة هسى بالفصحى



## fedesiria

السلام عليكم أنا عضو جديد في هذا المنتدى الجميل والمفيد.
أثنا دراستي عن العامية الأردنية البدوية تعلمت كلمة "هسى" (مكتوب صحيح؟؟؟) بمعنى الآن - الحين. هل هي مستخدمة في اللهجات الأخرى وما هو أصل الكلمة بالفصحى؟ ما وجدت الفعل الثلاثي على المعجم...
شكرا كثير،
تحياتي!!!
federica

​


----------



## ahmedcowon

"أعتقد أن أصل هذه الكلمة هو "هذه الساعة
​


----------



## Schem

.هسّى أو هسّع أصلها هالساعة أو هذه الساعة كما قال أحمد. أما بالنسبة لنطاق الإستخدام فهي كذلك مستخدمة في العراق وبين بعض الشيعة في البحرين إن لم تخني ذاكرتي


----------

